# Navigation Gestalten



## Dark_Fighter (13. Juli 2004)

Hi ich habe jetzt ein Design und bin ganz zufrieden damit, nur die Navigation (links) will nicht so recht. Ich will die einzelnen Bereiche unterteilen..

Hier mal 2 versuche, die beide net so super sind vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, es sollte aber Grafisch eher schlicht sein.

1.Versuch 
2.Versuch


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juli 2004)

Da dies keine Frage ala 'Wie mache ich dies und das in PS' ist, denke ich mal das währe in der Creative Lounge besser aufgehoben.
Mh, ich wüßte nicht wie du das besser aussehen lassen könntest, vielleicht der erste Versuch in einem Grauton?


----------



## Pardon_Me (14. Juli 2004)

Ich finde auch, dass es daran nichts auszusetzen gibt!
Das erste gefällt mir besser...
Der Banner sieht aus super aus...

Und das Menü könntest du ja auch nur mit HTML und CSS "grafisch" darstellen...halt mit den Tabellenrändern und Hintergrundfarben herumprobieren...


----------



## Dark_Fighter (14. Juli 2004)

Ja stimmt die schlichtere Variante, also die Erste, findet der Großteil am besten also werde ich es einfach mit verschiedenen Linien in verschiedenen Farben versuchen.


----------



## josDesign (15. Juli 2004)

Was vielleicht noch das ganze aufpeppeln würde wäre wenn du mit Ebenen arbeiten würdest, sodass die Untermenüs nur erscheinen wenn du auf eine Oberkategorie klickst, aber das "verkompliziert" das ganze wieder.

LieGrü
jos


----------



## Dark_Fighter (15. Juli 2004)

Das wird noch kommen wir werden wie man schon erkennen kann eine Seite über die entwicklungs des PCs machen d.h. wir haben schon über 1000 bilder und infos ...

So schaut das dann mal aus:
Apple
   PC1
   PC2 usw.
Atari
   PC1
   PC2 usw.
....

vermutlich wird dann noch nach Jahreszahlen georndet.

Und man sieht dann wenn man bei Apple drin ist nur die Apple PCs und dann steht drunter halt nur atari, amiga ...

Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn man das so mit Linien verbindet also das jetzt von apple eine senkrecht zu runtergeht und dann wagerecht mit PC1, 2 usw. verbunden wird ?


[EDIT] Habe unter das C von compulution noch so eine Art  Logo gemacht wie findet ihr das?

[EDIT2]Wir arbeiten in einer Gruppe und einige finden diesen grauen Navigationsbalken nicht so gut, was sagt ihr dazu ? Vorschläge ? Wie findet ihr die Suche da oben ... soll da noch ein goButton hin ?


----------

